# Fish Oil vs. CLA



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2011)

Whats the difference?  Is there one?  Are they the same?

In a nutshell, this is what I know of each:

Fish Oil
1.  Heart healthy
2.  Helps make the body use its stored fat for energy
3.  Helps with inflammation
4.  Helps with brain function
5.  Helps with joints (same as 3?)

CLA
1.  Heart healthy
2.  Helps make the body use its stored fat for energy even tho its a trans fat

Anything else?  In a world where you can have one or the other, theyre both free, which would you supplement?


----------



## BIGELI (Sep 13, 2011)

Cla is excellent for fat loss and belly firmness..at 3gms at day! I stack fish oil and cla. It takes about a month to notice the effects but all in all good stuff.

BigEli


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Fish oil is proven with an endless list of benefits and is very cheap. 3-6g a day is good amount to take, although you can take 10g if you wish to take all the benefits.



CLA is great supplement, but smaller amounts of it are useless, and is ridiculously expensive. Is just not cost effective (and there are very few human studies done which produced limited and mixed results). You need to take at least 3g a day, but 4-6g would be better.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 13, 2011)

Expensive is the reason I ask first!



BIGELI said:


> Cla is excellent for fat loss and *belly firmness.*.at 3gms at day! I stack fish oil and cla. It takes about a month to notice the effects but all in all good stuff.
> 
> BigEli



If it really does remove fat from the belly, as Ive read too, then Id say its worth the cost.


----------



## BIGELI (Sep 13, 2011)

I get mine from gnc its priced good there..

BigEli


----------



## HH25 (Sep 13, 2011)

Discount Nutrition is a good place for both.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> If it really does remove fat from the belly, as Ive read too, then Id say its worth the cost.



It would take like 12 weeks and cost like 10-15 boxes of clenbuterol, and you will lose maybe an inch at best.

I've read research's, and is not worth it. I would only consider it for health benefits and not fat loss.


----------



## Schez (Sep 14, 2011)

I take both, fish oil for health, CLA for fat loss/muscle maintenance. I take 4g CLA per day


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2011)

So I guess the majority of peeps are stacking them together?


----------



## Schez (Sep 16, 2011)

yes, they work on different functions so don't take one or the other, take both


----------



## suprfast (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember asking this a long time ago and people really said it wasn't worth it.  However this was a few years back.  Science has a way of updating itself 

subbed in case we find its something one should be taking.


----------

